# Sneak peak - one pic only



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

For those wondering where did my little bully go- we've been lurking and chilling in the heat lol.

One pic where we were walking. Just a quick pause, no pulling


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Btw - I personally get a kick saying " not all bullies are fat"


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

great shot! I love that look


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

redog said:


> great shot! I love that look


Thanks! It was an iPhone shot and we walked underneath an underpass. I saw the opportunity so I snapped a few. This one was the best lol.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Soo... when should I expect to pick him up at the airport?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll trade you  lol


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Looking deadly


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks David


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Mach0 said:


> I'll trade you  lol


Ok take your pic, Stage, Grace or 1 of the 2 puppys haha


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

The road dog he looks fantastic Freddie good work!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Ok take your pic, Stage, Grace or 1 of the 2 puppys haha


Hahaha idk lol. No sir--- Blues hereto stay


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


> The road dog he looks fantastic Freddie good work!


Thanks- I've actually been lazy this week. Between the 90ish degree heat wave and planning my daughters first bday party- he's been lounging lol.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

He is looking good. Vendetta usually only has eyes for Dosia but I have to tell you her eyes popped when she I showed her this picture.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

MY MIKADO said:


> He is looking good. Vendetta usually only has eyes for Dosia but I have to tell you her eyes popped when she I showed her this picture.


Haha that's too funny. Thank you


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

love the picture! and patriotic leash/collar combo


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

ames said:


> love the picture! and patriotic leash/collar combo





RileyRoo said:


> very nice!


Thanks Ladies


----------



## r0ckah0l1c (Jan 18, 2011)

Aw makes me jealous I can't get my dogs in shape for another half of a year... that dog looks amazing o__o also, does he have a little bit longer coat than a normal pibble?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pic! Love me some Blue!


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

He looks great!

Now rub him in the nose of people with obese bullies who look like their bodies hurt them and they try to say it's just muscle.
/Highfive!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Blue is looking razor sharp, Freddie! You should start calling him "The Blade".


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

r0ckah0l1c said:


> Aw makes me jealous I can't get my dogs in shape for another half of a year... that dog looks amazing o__o also, does he have a little bit longer coat than a normal pibble?


No. Regular lenght coat. Thanks 



pitbullmamanatl said:


> Great pic! Love me some Blue!


He loves ya too lol



Celestial88 said:


> He looks great!
> 
> Now rub him in the nose of people with obese bullies who look like their bodies hurt them and they try to say it's just muscle.
> /Highfive!


LOL Thanks



aus_staffy said:


> Blue is looking razor sharp, Freddie! You should start calling him "The Blade".


Thanks. That had me cracking up over here:clap:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol @ Aus callin him "The Blade" Freddie you KNOW how much I <3 this boy, I swear he gets sexier everytime I see him  Great job.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol @ Aus callin him "The Blade" Freddie you KNOW how much I <3 this boy, I swear he gets sexier everytime I see him  Great job.


Thanks !!! Hes enjoying the AC. Its 90 out here with a heat index of 100 plus...This week hes on a mini vaca


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I know is what you were saying yesterday, you could come down here and be in 105 to 110 degree weather, lol. Blue needs a mini vacation every now and then, I bet he is lovin it


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> I know is what you were saying yesterday, you could come down here and be in 105 to 110 degree weather, lol. Blue needs a mini vacation every now and then, I bet he is lovin it


Both of the boys are being superrrrrrrr lazy and laid out lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

heheheh I need their life


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

He is looking awesome!what do you do with him everyday to keep him looking so great?


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

dixieland said:


> He is looking awesome!what do you do with him everyday to keep him looking so great?


I starve him lol. Just kidding. I honestly drag chains, run him, fetch, tug of war. Nothing to crazy.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

:rofl: Fatty, fatty two by four, can't fit through the doggy door! 

LOLL J/K you know Blue's my boy!! :woof:


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

kg420 said:


> :rofl: Fatty, fatty two by four, can't fit through the doggy door!
> 
> LOLL J/K you know Blue's my boy!! :woof:


Hahaha thanks !!!!


----------



## Eric (Oct 21, 2010)

Great pic Mach0! Your boy is looking amazing!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Eric said:


> Great pic Mach0! Your boy is looking amazing!


Thanks . He's a good boy


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Very Handsome!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Wow! He looks great!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Thank you all ;-)


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Looking sexy as always!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Looking sexy as always!


Thanks Lisa !


----------

